
You Have – Idea, Logo and ️Domain. Want to Execute/Monetize? - sainathkm
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/you-have-idea-logo-domain-want-to-execute-monetize-a9f3310a86
======
sainathkm
Here is the direct link: IdeaLogoDomain.com

